# Decals or dry transfers



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,


I need a simple "Southern Pacific" decal or dry transfer for a steam loco tender, scale 1:32. Years ago I bought from Dustin Decals, however, he seems out of busisness.
Any other source?

Regards
Michael


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi; There are several places in Garden Railways magazine, but Stan Cedarleaf and Del Tapparo are on here a lot. I plan on obtaining my custom lettering for my pike from one of them. Hope this helps, Jeff


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I prefer Modern Rails products myself, Good Quality and a good price http://www.modernrails.com/g-cal-decals-decals-for-large-scale-trains.html

J.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Michael.... We can help if you'd like... Click on the decal link in our signature line...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 
Stan has done lots of Southern Pacific for me through the years. He probably already has the artwork.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the replies.

I already sent an email to Stan...

Michael


----------

